# Guitar amp storefront



## DonRicklin (Feb 13, 2009)

Victoria,

    Your town in MAKE: Magazine! 
*Guitar amp storefront*


Awesome!
Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2009)

Bizarre!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 13, 2009)

I absolutely love that the knobs go to 11. Brilliant! :cheesy:


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 16, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Bizarre!


 
There is nothing bizarre about knobs that go to 11, Victoria!  Its just what you need when you need that "push off the cliff"! :cheesy:

--Ken


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 16, 2009)

Replytoken said:


> There is nothing bizarre about knobs that go to 11, Victoria!  Its just what you need when you need that "push off the cliff"! :cheesy:
> 
> --Ken


And LR goes to 11:1 view!



Don


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 16, 2009)

DonRicklin said:


> And LR goes to 11:1 view!
> 
> 
> 
> Don


 
And LR has "pushed me off the cliff" on more than one occasion!

--Ken


----------

